# Looks Like a Compressiceps...But Is It?



## dcsoul (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello All.

I need help. before I go all out and add my fish items to my signature and show off my little tank, i really want to make sure I know what I have. (Dunce Cap prepared)
Here's my unsexed Cichlid. It's golden orange with tiny black spots, no stripes and it's 3.5in long & only 2.5cm wide. The mouth is elongated similar to the Compressiceps but the lips are straight forward like "a brother singing blues down south"...lol. It swims the whole tank and moves like a Ram cichlid but much bigger. Seems to like to eat from the bottom more than the other cichlids and is a little more aggressive than even my bigger ones. so tell me, WHAT THE BLAZES THIS FISH???
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...OXA90/w1307-h980-no/IMG_20141213_181220_1.jpg

To be clear, I've never seen this Cichlid before. That's why I had to pick it up.

Thanks Folks


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like a new world cichlid. Maybe a red devil?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

james1983 said:


> Looks like a new world cichlid. Maybe a red devil?


I'm not sure exactly which one, but I agree that it's a new world species and not one of the African compressiceps types. If it is a red devil, or possibly a Midas cichlid, it should not be kept with the rams (or any other fish, for that matter), lest they become snacks. It'll need at least a 6' long tank all to itself...


----------



## dcsoul (Dec 14, 2014)

Luckily, I have it in a 55G with much bigger Cichlids (Green terror, 2 Dempseys, 3 Blood Parrots, Jewel, Leoparinus, Electric blue Acara, and a nasty little Chinese Algae Eater).
Here's to you guys for helping me out. I'll check out your suggestions now.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

dcsoul said:


> Luckily, I have it in a 55G with much bigger Cichlids (Green terror, 2 Dempseys, 3 Blood Parrots, Jewel, Leoparinus, Electric blue Acara, and a nasty little Chinese Algae Eater).
> Here's to you guys for helping me out. I'll check out your suggestions now.


You are going to need a massive tank to house these fish. This fish will alone will grow to 14" and need a bigger tank than a 55 gallon on it's own.


----------



## dcsoul (Dec 14, 2014)

OK. Right now it's looking like a Red Devil for sure. I saw the Midas but it's too rounded at the snout area.
Thanks Everyone. Oh, I am looking for a 150 G tank.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

dcsoul said:


> OK. Right now it's looking like a Red Devil for sure. I saw the Midas but it's too rounded at the snout area.
> Thanks Everyone. Oh, I am looking for a 150 G tank.


Most in the hobby are hybrids of the two anyway.


----------

